# Johndeere 3020 rock shaft housing



## farmboy196 (Apr 25, 2012)

I replaced the rock shaft cable and I moved the leaver that the cable hooks to I have found out that I shouldn't have done that now the arms will not go up . Does anyone know how to fix this problem? This is on the right side of the tractor thanks for your time


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Common issue when replacing the cable. The old cable had stretched and adjustments were made over time. The new cable is now too short and the operating hinge screws (1 and 2) need to be adjusted according to the instructions in section 127 on page 83 of your manual.

It is also possible the relief valve released, it must be manually reset 99% of the time that happens. 

Under the right side of the seat, under the cover, there is a plug at the top rear of the hydraulic body. It looks like a bolt, there is a spring under that plug that holds the relief valve closed. If during testing or if the cable failed, and the rock shaft exceeded its range of movement that valve will open, it also will release under loads that exceed the system rating. 

Remove the plug, pull the spring and valve out, clean them and reinstall. The lift will have hydraulic pressure once again. However, the operating hinge adjustment screws must be properly adjusted, or the valve will pop again when the system exceeds its normal range of rotation and binds.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

*Read this entire post before attempting to adjust the draft control!*

There is a third scenario, look where your Load/Draft lever is set. Try it in D and see if it will raise all the way up. If not then adjust the cable length as described in the manual.

If it raises all the way up set the L&D lever in the middle slot. After completely lowering the arms set the front or leading edge of the dash or console lever on 1.

If you go past 1 drop it down and start over.

Remove the bung hole plug at the rear of the seat. Tape or better yet, weld a 9/16" socket to a rod or extension bar about 18" long. Inside the bung hole is a nut that you unlock by putting the socket on it and pushing the nut back.

Its a castle nut locked in place by a roll pin. With the engine idling and the 3 pt arms down slowly turn the nut counterclockwise until the arms just begin to raise. Remove the socket and rod/extension bar and push the raise/ lower lever all the way forward if an older tractor or rearward if a console model.

Let it stabilize for a moment or two then very slowly move the lever in the opposite direction until the arms just begin to drop. The leading edge of the lever should be on 4 at that point if in proper adjustment adjustment.

If the difference is closer to 1 or 4 readjust and split the difference on the adjustment.

Be extra cautious when adjusting the nut that you stay out of the way of the arms.

*RED FLAG. IF you lose the socket in the rear end, it is catastrophic. It requires major disassembly to retrieve, and it must be retrieved.

I recommend a trip to the dealer service department, or to a skilled and experienced tractor mechanic for most owners of this series of JD if the draft control requires adjustment. It can literally save a thousand dollars or more should a socket be dropped in the rear housing and operation attempted. *


----------



## farmboy196 (Apr 25, 2012)

Awesome thank you for your experience and Time


----------



## farmboy196 (Apr 25, 2012)

I pulled the relief valve bolt spring and valve out cleaned and replaced and nothing happened


----------



## farmboy196 (Apr 25, 2012)

Also noticed only one operating hinge working


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Check the pressure from the charge pump and the main pump.


----------



## farmboy196 (Apr 25, 2012)

Everything was fine until I moved the leaver that the cable hooks up to. so apparently after moving the leaver to far something tripped . I did notice that the relief valve seat didn't have a normal end on it . It had a Grove now keep in mind I am not a mechanic the only seats that I have seen are float Bowl seats which look like the relief valve only the relief valve is bigger


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Did you follow the adjustment procedure for the cable ends as set forth in the manual? The adjustments must be exact.

The JOHN DEERE I&T SHOP SERVICE MANUAL JD-203 has the most helpful instructions. The factory JD manual assumes the user has attended JD training, so gets a bit vague.


----------



## farmboy196 (Apr 25, 2012)

RC Wells said:


> Did you follow the adjustment procedure for the cable ends as set forth in the manual? The adjustments must be exact.
> 
> The JOHN DEERE I&T SHOP SERVICE MANUAL JD-203 has the most helpful instructions. The factory JD manual assumes the user has attended JD training, so gets a bit vague.


 It should move when I move the leaver that the cable hooks to The cable adjustment should only be for Max and minimum for up and down I should get movement when I move the leaver because I had to move it when the cable broke to get the implement off and take it to the barn when in the barn then I moved the leaver to far when not running when I started the tractor it would not go up


----------

